

Remains of Satellite May Never Be Found, NASA Says - bond
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=update-4-remains-of-satellite-may-n

======
bond
Am I the only one who thinks this is a major embarrassment for NASA? I mean,
after all the publicity, "will know the location 2 hours from impact", etc,
etc, they fail to know where the damn thing crashed...

